# Kliche drive 390nF capacitor



## PKRPedals (Mar 20, 2019)

Anybody built the Kliche and found that the 390nF capacitor are huge? I've ordered 2 different ones and they are both huge. Is this correct? Would something else work just as good, like a .22uF or .47uF?


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 26, 2019)

What about 330nF / .33uF? Plenty more options available in that value.




__





						Search results for: '.33uf capacitor'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Johnny. I did find a smaller one at Mouser. .39 box film that will work. 

Warren


----------



## Robert (Mar 26, 2019)

I have seen them in the standard 2.5mm x 7.2mm box package, but not sure where those came from.

Tayda has 390nF mylar film caps but the physical size varies.


----------



## PKRPedals (Apr 6, 2019)

Got the smaller size caps and finished the pedal. This is a great sounding pedal. I don't know how close it is to the actual because I've never played one, but this one sounds amazing. It will remain in my chain. This was my first pedalpcb board and I'm hooked.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 12, 2019)

FWIW I have built several Klones from Pedal PCB boards and some from other boards and the Pedal PCB ones are better.  The Pedal PCB boards are more accurate and just sound better - ie they have all the correct components listed and in the right places.  Some of the competitor boards leave bits out and the pedal just doesn't sound the same.

I have experimented too, and found that I prefer to use ordinary old 1N4148 diodes where I should use Ge.  The pedal is less compressed as a result which I like - others will probably prefer the extra compression.  I also swap a couple of caps to get a little more low end - avoiding the low-cut of the original.  For me it's the best of both worlds.  I get everything a Klon does but it's a little punchier and fuller.  This is the beauty of building your own.  ?


----------



## PKRPedals (Apr 12, 2019)

Cool. Which caps are you changing? I may also go with the 4148 just for a little difference. I already have the one with everything by the specs. I got another one, so I can play with it.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 13, 2019)

My big thing about a lot of OD pedals is the amount of low end lost when you engage them.  So it is possible that I over-compensate! What I did on my last "Mini-Kliché" is swap C4 from 68nF to 220nF.  This makes the clean boost more in line with your regular signal - or it does with my rig.  I also changed C7 from 82nF to 150nF - this gives the OD a lot more grunt.  And I swapped C15 to 6n8 to give the tone pot a bit more range - this mod I gleaned from a different board's instructions.  I was just using this pedal with my Les Paul and it sounds amazing with gain at around 3.00.

BTW if you do swap to 1N4148s instead of Ge diodes the overall sound becomes a bit brighter.  My solution to this was to solder a 100nF cap across the volume pot pins 1 and 2 on the board.  This essentially shunts a little high-end to ground at the output.  It works for me.  

BTW I just use a 330nF cap instead of 390.


----------



## PKRPedals (Apr 13, 2019)

Cool. Thanks. I may play with it and see which I like


----------



## PKRPedals (Jun 16, 2019)

HamishR you had indicated that you changed C16 to a 6n8. Is this correct? C16 is a 4u7 electrolytic cap. I just wanted to be sure before I committed. 
Thanks


----------



## HamishR (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry - C15!  Changing C16 to 6n8 would drop the amount of low end significantly I suspect!


----------

